# Where have you been?



## Passie

Hello, to everyone, I am learning Portuguese and I am from India

I would like to know how you say "Where have you been?" in Portuguese in a very conversational manner

thank you


----------



## Archimec

Welcome to the Forum, Passie, and good luck!

Onde é que você tem estado?
Onde é que tu tens estado?
Onde é que vocês têm estado?


----------



## Passie

Archimec said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Passie, and good luck!
> 
> Onde é que você tem estado?
> Onde é que tu tens estado?
> Onde é que vocês têm estado?




Thank you Archimec, I am learning Portuguese


----------



## Carfer

In a very conversational manner _'Por onde é que andaste_?', _plural 'Por onde é que andaram/andastes?'_


----------



## Brasimericano

por que não seria "Onde é que você esteve?"


----------



## Macunaíma

Brasimericano said:


> por que não seria "Onde é que você esteve?"



Pode ser isso também. Eu mesmo diria "onde você estava?".


----------



## Outsider

> por que não seria "Onde é que você esteve?"


All the translations that have been suggested, including yours, and others still, are possible, but the choice may depend on the circumstances. Risking a parallel with English, I would say that in general:

Where have you been? = _Onde tens estado?_ (and so forth) Here,  the person may still be away (e.g. you may be talking to them over the phone).
Where were you? = _Onde estiveste?_ --> You would say this if the person has just returned from wherever  they've been, and their absence is perceived as "short-term". There may be an implied sense of urgency.
Where were you? = _Onde estavas?_ --> You would say this if the person's absence is perceived as more "long-term", and somewhat removed in the past. Where were you, _at that point in time_? You could be asking a detached question about a narrative.


----------



## Brasimericano

Obrigada pelas respostas. My first thought as to how this shoould have been written was "Onde voce esteve? (The context being a short term abscence). However, I was confused by this:


> Onde é que você tem estado
> Onde é que tu tens estado?
> Onde é que vocês têm estado?



My confusion is based on the book entitled "501 Portuguese Verbs" by Nitti and Ferreira. Their explanation is as follows:

"The Present Perfect Indicative is not used as often in Portugues as in Enlish and should only be emplyed when describing a repretitive or continuous action which carries over into the present and may be likely to extend into the future"

If I am not mistaken, the above quoted examples represent the Present Perfect Indicative.  For example, I was taught not to say "Eu estive. rather than Eu tenho estado" So, what am I missing here? Thanks again!


----------



## Brasimericano

I'm sorry if this horse is already dead, I'm going to keep beating it!  So if I want to tell someone that I hope you have been well.... my initial thought would be this:

Eu espero que você estivesse bem.

But after reading this, should I actually use the Present Perfect Indicative and say "Espero que você tem estado bem."???? 

Ay caramba, estou muito confuso!!!


----------



## Vanda

Espero que você esteja bem!


----------



## Brasimericano

Pensei que "espero que você esteja bem" sentido "I hope you ARE doing well" not HAVE BEEN doing well....??


----------



## Vanda

It doesn't mind, Brasi. It either implies you have been and you are well.


----------



## uchi.m

Brasimericano said:


> Pensei que "espero que você esteja bem" sentido "I hope you ARE doing well" not HAVE BEEN doing well....??


I hope you have been doing well = espero que você tenha estado bem


----------



## Vallis

Mais uma sugestão, Passie:

"Por onde você tem andado?" - bem informal.


----------



## Vanda

uchi.m said:


> I hope you have been doing well = espero que você tenha estado bem



Uchi-san, querido, quem você já ouviu dizer isso, se não for numa ocasião muiiiito específica?


----------



## Ricardinho

Este tópico me lembra de algo relacionado.    Normalmente é suficiente dizer que algo "foi visto"(por exemplo) etc. Eu não...tenho praticado com formas compostas desse tipo.   Se pode dizer "tinha sido visto"? E, que tal uma forma progressiva, por examplo, "tenho estado fazendo algo"(tambem tinha estado...), isso que eu espero que quer dizer "I have been doing"?   Com certeza há outras formas das quais eu perguntaria, mas eu não consigo pensar em nenhuma no momento.


----------



## Brasimericano

Então, qual frase está correta (ou mais comum)?

Eu tenho estado ao Brasil quatro vezes desde o setembro passado.
Eu estive ao Brasil quatro vezes desde o setembro passado.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardinho said:


> Este tópico me lembra de algo relacionado.    Normalmente é suficiente dizer que algo "foi visto"(por exemplo) etc. Eu não...tenho praticado com formas compostas desse tipo.   Se pode dizer "tinha sido visto"? (Pode em determinado contexto)
> E, que tal uma forma progressiva, por exemplo, "tenho estado fazendo algo"(tambem tinha estado...), isso que eu espero que quer dizer "I have been doing"? (We spontaneously would say: tenho feito .....)
> .


 


Brasimericano said:


> Então, qual frase está correta (ou mais comum)?
> 
> Eu tenho estado ao Brasil quatro vezes desde o setembro passado.
> Eu estive no Brasil quatro vezes desde setembro passado.



Also: Já estive no Brasil quatro vezes desde setembro passado.


----------



## anaczz

> Se pode dizer "tinha sido visto"? (Pode em determinado contexto)


Complementando, 
"Tinha sido visto" é pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto, isto é, descreve algo que aconteceu no passado do passado, ou seja, estou relatando algo que aconteceu no passado e quero indicar que algo aconteceu ainda antes desse tempo.
"Tem sido visto" é pretérito perfeito composto, que indica uma ação que começou no passado e continua a ocorrer no presente.

Não temos tido notícias do José desde o começo do ano. Disseram que ele tinha sido visto por alguém no aeroporto, na véspera do Natal. Depois disso, nunca mais soubemos dele.


----------



## Ricardinho

Então, "tenho ido ao cinema de cada em cada fim de semana"( e eu vou continuar a ir) seria correto?    (E, eu esqueci exatamente como dizer o "de cada..." lol, mas espero que significa "every other weekend").


----------



## anaczz

Sim, o tempo verbal está correto, mas eu diria: Tenho ido ao cinema todos os fins de semana.

O "a cada" usa-se em outras circunstâncias, geralmente, passa uma ideia de algo que vai se modificando gradativamente, por exemplo: 
A cada fim de semana o filme em exibição é/tem sido melhor. 
Ela melhora/tem melhorado a cada dia.
O menino está/tem estado (a) cada dia mais chorão.


----------



## Ricardinho

Ah - então, como se diz "every other weekend" se não se usa "cada" nessa maneira?


----------



## Vanda

Ricardinho said:


> Então, "tenho ido ao cinema de cada em cada fim de semana"( e eu vou continuar a ir) seria correto?    (E, eu esqueci exatamente como dizer o "de cada..." lol, mas espero que significa "every other weekend").



_Tenho ido ao cinema de cada em cada fim de semana _- Tenho ido ao cinema todos os fins de semana.


----------



## Ricardinho

Vanda said:


> _Tenho ido ao cinema de cada em cada fim de semana _- Tenho ido ao cinema todos os fins de semana.



Mas o que eu quis dizer foi o seguinte:
Eu fui no Sabado, 15 Outubro, eu não fui no dia 22.  Fui sim no dia 29, e não fui no dia 5 de Novembro...etc.  Tenho ido, então, "every other weekend".   Todos os fins de semana seria "every weekend", não seria?


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Então: tenho ido ao cinema fim de semana sim, fim de semana não.


----------



## Outsider

Repare que está a falar de um comportamento que se repete até o presente, Ricardinho. É justamente neste caso que usamos o pretérito perfeito composto.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Uchi-san, querido, quem você já ouviu dizer isso, se não for numa ocasião muiiiito específica?


É verdade, Vanda. Pensei agora comigo e não é comum dizer isso. Mas não porque seja gramaticalmente incorreto, mas sim semanticamente: em que situação uma pessoa seria questionada se estava bem no passado e não agora? Porque é isso que o tempo composto significa: algo que ocorre no passado e que não ocorre agora.

O mais comum, eu acho, são:


> Por onde esteve? <--- passado
> Como está? <--- presente
> O que tem feito? <--- esse sim, no tempo composto, porque pode ser que estivesse fazendo e agora não mais


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Outsider said:


> Repare que está a falar de um comportamento que se repete até o presente, Ricardinho. É justamente neste caso que usamos o pretérito perfeito composto.


Exatamente. Ricardinho, nós usamos o pretérito perfeito composto em casos em que normalmente se usaria o _present perfect *progressive *_em inglês, e não o _present perfect *simple*_. 

_I've been going to the gym every day this month.
Eu tenho ido à academia todos os dias este mês._ 

Já o _present perfect simple_ normalmente é traduzido como presente ou pretérito perfeito simples.

_I have lived here for ten years. _[a situation that began at a prior point in time and continues into the present]
_Eu moro aqui há 10 anos._ [presente]
_
I have already seen that movie._ [an action ocurring at an unspecified prior time that has current relevance]
_Eu já vi esse filme._ [pretérito perfeito simples]

O que às vezes pode confundir é o verbo _be_. É que a forma _have been being_ é, no mínimo, bizarra. Assim, mesmo embora o pretérito perfeito composto seja normalmente equivalente ao_ present perfect progressive_, dada a impossibilidade (?) de colocar o _be _como verbo principal dessa estrutura, em casos como _tem sido_ e _tem estado_, aí sim lança-se mão do _present perfect simple_ para fazer a tradução.

_Eles têm estudado muito ultimamente. 
They have been studying very hard these days.

Ele *tem sido* tratado como uma celebridade.
He has been being treated as a celebrity.

Onde você tem andado? _[=_ Onde você *tem estado*?_]_
Where have you been being?_


----------



## Istriano

In the subjunctive mood, the compound perfect is more used:

_Espero que você já tenha visto esse filme ontem._
-Eu não vi não.

_I've been thinking about_ you can be translated as:
1) _Eu estive pensando em você_
2)_ Eu estava pensando em você_
3) _Andei pensando_ _em você._
4)_ Eu tenho pensado em você_.

But the last example is more probable with adverbials lik_e ultimamente, esses dias, estes três dias..._


----------



## Ricardinho

Istriano said:


> In the subjunctive mood, the compound perfect is more used:
> 
> _Espero que você já tenha visto esse filme ontem._
> -Eu não vi não.
> 
> _I've been thinking about_ you can be translated as:
> 1) _Eu estive pensando em você_
> 2)_ Eu estava pensando em você_
> 3) _Andei pensando_ _em você._
> 4)_ Eu tenho pensado em você_.
> 
> But the last example is more probable with adverbials lik_e ultimamente, esses dias, estes três dias..._



Obrigado a todos!

question:  "_Espero que você já tenha visto esse filme ontem_" leads me to believe that if you add a qualifier, such as "ontem", to the compound preterite, that that will ensure interpretation in the perfected sense.   Is that right, or did this happen because it was subjunctive tense in an indirect question?  I notice you emphasized that this was subjunctive.


----------



## Istriano

*Tenha visto* is subjunctive of both *Tem visto *and *Viu.*
So, there is neutralization of these tenses in the subjunctive mood:

_Espero que você tenha visto Marina ontem.
Espero que você tenha visto Marina ultimamente.
_
*Visse *is subjunctive of *Via *


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> Obrigado a todos!
> 
> question:  "_Espero que você já tenha visto esse filme ontem_" leads me to believe that if you add a qualifier, such as "ontem", to the compound preterite, that that will ensure interpretation in the perfected sense.   Is that right, or did this happen because it was subjunctive tense in an indirect question?  I notice you emphasized that this was subjunctive.


É porque é perfectivo, mesmo. Além disso, não há tempo passado perfeito no modo subjuntivo, de modo que entra aí o tempo composto pra ajudar.


----------



## Ricardinho

Istriano said:


> *Tenha visto* is subjunctive of both *Tem visto *and *Viu.*
> So, there is neutralization of these tenses in the subjunctive mood:
> 
> _Espero que você tenha visto Marina ontem.
> Espero que você tenha visto Marina ultimamente.
> _
> *Visse *is subjunctive of *Via *


Ah, so then, the answer to the indirect question of "espero que tenha feito isso" must be fiz ou nao fiz, not "tenho feito"?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ricardinho said:


> Ah, so then, the answer to the indirect question of "espero que tenha feito isso" must be fiz ou nao fiz, not "tenho feito"?


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> *Tenha visto* is subjunctive of both *Tem visto *and *Viu.*
> So, there is neutralization of these tenses in the subjunctive mood:
> 
> _Espero que você tenha visto Marina ontem.
> Espero que você tenha visto Marina ultimamente.
> _
> *Visse *is subjunctive of *Via *


Trata-se de tempo perfectivo, Istri, porque foi dado um advérbio de tempo, ou ainda, se espera algo que realmente pode ter acontecido no passado e somente no passado.





> Espero que não chova amanhã. <--- sabe-se que o emissor dessa oração quer saber do futuro, mas só porque há a palavra amanhã
> Espero que não tenha chovido em Tóquio. <--- sabe-se que o emissor dessa oração quer saber do passado, apesar de não haver nenhum advérbio de tempo; sabe-se também que o emissor não esteve em Tóquio


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> Ah, so then, the answer to the indirect question of "espero que tenha feito isso" must be fiz ou nao fiz, not "tenho feito"?


_(Não) fiz_, porque a resposta deixa de estar no modo subjuntivo. É um fato, portanto, deve estar no modo indicativo.


----------



## Ricardinho

Ah, I got it.  One more thing then:  The funny thing is, in English, if someone, say, calls you on the phone, and says, what are you doing?   You can say "I *had* been doing(whatever)".   By shouting(or verbally emphasizing) "had" lets the person know that the full sentence would be "I had been doing that until you called and interrupted me", lol.    I'm assuming the equivalent in Portuguese would be to say "eu *estava *fazendo(qualquer coisa)" , and that it would make no sense to say "eu *tinha *estado fazendo", right?


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> Ah, I got it.  One more thing then:  The funny thing is, in English, if someone, say, calls you on the phone, and says, what are you doing?   You can say "I *had* been doing(whatever)".   By shouting(or verbally emphasizing) "had" lets the person know that the full sentence would be "I had been doing that until you called and interrupted me", lol.    I'm assuming the equivalent in Portuguese would be to say "eu *estava *fazendo(qualquer coisa)" , and that it would make no sense to say "eu *tinha *estado fazendo", right?


 
We emphasize the main verb: eu estava *tomando banho* quando você me ligou etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Outsider

A respeito do conjuntivo/subjuntivo, pode-lhes interessar esta conversa anterior.


----------

